

Ask HN: What are the KPIs a startup should focus on and what priority? - x3c

This is a very general question, but I'd like to especially focus on the key performance indicators (KPIs) for e-commerce startups. Once an e-commerce startup gains a decent amount of traction, what macro level statistics should the founder religiously focus on? I'll list the questions I want answered from these KPIs:<p><pre><code>  Site Popularity

  Customer acquisition cost and channels

  Performance of online marketing and online social media campaigns

  Customer satisfaction

  Customer engagement level.
</code></pre>
Also, bonus question: What KPIs do App developers/Social network sites/SaaS startups focus on?
======
x3c
The first think I did was learning advanced features of google analytics. It
captures a lot of data regarding sales and marketing. But I want a holistic
view of all indicators and figure out what data is important and what is the
best way to capture and monitor that data.

